# S15 Headlight on sentra



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

this is a photoshop of it done by 1997GA16DE for me.

it looks sweet.










what do you guys think?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I'd have to actually see it on the car to be honest. I use to be waaaay into 240's, Silvia's, etc...and it may just be me, but I think the S15 front end (lights, hood, FENDERS, etc) would just be too wide for the Sentra body. I mean I'd have to see some dimension numbers, but if it did fit right, that would be one damn good lookin car.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Damn Liu, you should show us the rest of your baby!

Looks hella sweet


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my baby is still not completed.

it look stock even with hubcaps.

damn bills been takin away my spending money and profits.

but i plan on getting those with HID lights when i get my custom kit.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice idea....but its gonna take sum serious $$$


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*awsome*

That just looks awsome. I really like that. DO IT!


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

wtf is ttt


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

i asked Nissan Parts dealer about HID S15 headlights .. and got quoted $1989CAN each plus %10 for shipping ... so ruffly $400 for shipping after taxes and shit ... well they would be brand new headlights .. not.. junk yard finds


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
Lets see, $1989x2 = 3978 + 400 = 4378 CAD. 
Can't you get a Sentra for that?

Seth


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*yep*

Yes you can I paid just about 1300 more than that for mine. (My car that is) for that much money I'd rather have a custom turbo setup. and I would convert mine to a 5 speed as well.


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *this is a photoshop of it done by 1997GA16DE for me.
> 
> it looks sweet.
> 
> ...


I like your idea but its not flowing with the B13 body............the R34 Skyline is more relative to the B13 body than the S14-15, I think R34 headlight fit the look on a B13. JMO. 

and

SNO I think your car is very nice looking, I once had the same exact kit as you but my B13 was black and I had MOMO GT2 17 7/5 rims on it..............very nice car SNO the best I've seen so far IMO, most look even better with Tsuru's on it. Thats what a Clasic should look like, the type of Classic you have is one that no one can talk shit about, not ricey....... just right.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

That looks BADASS, i'm sure it would be an expensive custom job, but you'd be original.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: S15 Headlight on sentra*



W10DET2020 said:


> *I like your idea but its not flowing with the B13 body............the R34 Skyline is more relative to the B13 body than the S14-15, I think R34 headlight fit the look on a B13. JMO.
> *



that car is b14 my friend


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: S15 Headlight on sentra*



LIUSPEED said:


> *that car is b14 my friend *


My bad..........anyhow I still think it would look better with R34 headlights, the Silvias narrow madd dogging lights seem to favor the look for a longer more sleek body style than the B14 offers. 

My opinion is the B14 doesn't have enough ass for those lights and it makes the front end look skinny and narrow, thats a good look for a Honda/Acura but not a B14 or B13.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it cool

everyone entitled to their opinion.

i think im gonna try makin my car a mini me S15  

haha.. iono yet


----------

